# The DJIA (Dow) In Detail - MarkeTrac



## SevenFX (21 August 2007)

Just thought some may benifit from the live graphical data n breakdown of the Dow.

Cheers
SevenFX

http://marketrac.nyse.com/mt/index.html


----------



## wayneL (21 August 2007)

Just a bit of pedogoguery:

* Not all Dow constituents are NYSE stocks. Intel and Microsoft are NASDAQ stocks.

* The Dow constituents are weighted by price. i.e. the highest priced stocks have the most weighting in the index, irrespective of the capitalization, and represents only about 20% of the capitalization of US stocks (This is why it's a Muppet's Index)

* Though it is called the Dow Jones *Industrial Index*, not all the companies are industrials. AA is a materials co. and XOM is an oiler for instance.


----------



## theasxgorilla (21 August 2007)

All the same, those graphics are very impressive!  Can we get that for something less muppety?


----------



## chops_a_must (21 August 2007)

theasxgorilla said:


> All the same, those graphics are very impressive!  Can we get that for something less muppety?




Just wait for me to make the Immaterials Index.


----------

